# comrades, you've worked hard



## Vincent2006

comrades, you've worked hard
means that you've done a hard job
how do i translated such into Russian
thanks for your reply


----------



## morzh

Товарищи, вы много и трудно работали. / вы много трудились / вы хорошо потрудились.

Depends on the context - the 1-st/2-nd  and 3-rd have a bit different connotation, but either can be the translation for "to work hard".

Examples with "to work hard":

He worked hard all his life - он тяжело трудился всю свою жизнь.
We've worked long and hard  - мы много и долго трудились.
We've worked hard and now we rest! - Мы хорошо потрудились, и теперь будем отдыхать! (Мы славно поработали и славно отдохнем! - saying)


----------



## Natalisha

I agree with Morzh.

You can also say "Вы хорошо поработали".


----------



## Awwal12

> You can also say "Вы хорошо поработали".


Yes, that's exactly what has come to my mind first.


----------



## Saluton

I'd translate it as товарищи, вы усердно работали / трудились. "You worked hard" does mean "you worked well", but only in this context.


----------



## Wertis

Vincent2006 said:


> comrades, you've worked hard
> means that you've done a hard job
> how do i translated such into Russian
> thanks for your reply



I'd like to say I agree with all the previous suggestions because generally they all convey the main idea behind the sentence. I personally would choose as follows:

Товарищи, вы хорошо поработали
Товарищи, вы хорошо потрудились

These two sentences mean exactly the same thing, but the second one sounds a bit more formal because "потрудиться" is sometimes a more suitable verb to describe different kinds of job and work. Note that the application "comrades" can have different translations depending on the context. I don't hear "товарищи" used very often now because for me this word is associated with the Soviet times, when, for example, the head of a shop or department could gather all his employees together before the New Year and tell them that he thinks they all have worked hard for the whole year. In the Soviet times this word was rather popular with reference to both men and women and hence was a neutral word. 

Another possibility is "Друзья" instead of "Товарищи". It's also gender-neutral, but is more up-to-date. By the way we can hear it from a boss, for example, or in a company of friends because "Друзья" is neither formal nor informal. It's neutral and is said even by our president and other officials from time to time. 

Finally, I think "Господа" would work too since it's also used nowadays. Perhaps it sounds a bit pompous, but encompasses both men and women and hence is OK for big groups of people.


----------



## carsten

morzh said:


> Товарищи, вы много и трудно работали



The трудно part sounds bad. Трудно isn't used in that sense anymore (i.e. as in трудно работать). Perhaps you're experienceing English influence (it's hard = это трудно)


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> the трудно part sounds bad. Трудно isn't used in that sense anymore (i.e. As in трудно работать). Perhaps you're experienceing english influence (it's hard = это трудно)



Фразу "приходилось много и трудно работать" я знал еще ребенком, задолго до того, как я выучил английский (в те времена английский еще не проник в русский до такой степени, как сегодня).
Более того, эта фраза - вычитанная мною у Паустовского (Вы знаете о его существованиим я надеюсь?).

"все остальное время Роскин много и трудно работал." (Малый Конотоп, Книга Скитаний.)

Его тоже будем обвинять в плохом знании русского, и подверженности влиянию английского языка?
Или, все же, посмотрим на свое собственное недостаточное знание русских фразеологических оборотов?


----------



## carsten

> Более того, эта фраза - вычитанная мною у Паустовского (Вы знаете о его существованиим я надеюсь?).


Паустовский умер в 68-ом году, а я говорю про современный язык. Для Паустовского "трахать" это "ударять", а слова "компьютер" вообще нет. И что?



> Его тоже будем обвинять в плохом знании русского, и подверженности влиянию английского языка?


Ну ежли вы называете обвинением слово perhaps, то простите.

В современном языке "трудно" в качестве наречия в таком виде не используется: не говорят "я трудно это сделал", "я трудно работал", "я трудно поднял шкаф". Допустимо (где-нибудь в прозе позапрошлого века), но не говорят.

Поэтому лучшим вариантом (в плане узуса) является, по моему мнению, "вы хорошо потрудились", "вы славно потрудились" и т.п. Такое приходит в первую очередь в голову.

И гугл со мной согласен "вы трудно работали" имеет аж 4 вхождения (причём дальше идёт "в Нью-Йорке" -- уж прямо ли не влияние английского?), "вы много и трудно работали" - 6 вхождений, и тоже перевод с английского.


----------



## carsten

То бишь, если автор хочет внезапно цитировать фразеологизмами из Чосера или Шекспира для такой простой фразы, то пожалуйста... Но лучше бы использовать общепринятые выражения...


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> То бишь, если автор хочет внезапно цитировать фразеологизмами из Чосера или Шекспира для такой простой фразы, то пожалуйста... Но лучше бы использовать общепринятые выражения...




Ну-ну....Паустовский, умерший в 1968г, или Чосер/Шекспир.

Самому не смешно?

А в заключение, пойдите, для Вашего же интереса (если у Вас тот орган, который за интерес отвечает, есть), и посмотрите Гуглом, кто и для чего использует фразу "много и трудно работать".

Я вот посмотрел. Используется она часто людьми, которых не то что в знании английского - в знании русского особо-то не упрекнешь. Судя по орфографии.
Плюс артист Михаил Морозов в своем интервью вот:

""Над этим приходится подчас _много и трудно работать_, чтобы звучало просто и легко.""

Скажите уж честно - ну не знал я такого оборота - теперь буду. А то сначала - английский влияет, звучит ужасно; потом, как классика в пример привели - слишком утонченно, Чосер-Шекспир.

Спорить надо с достоинством, батенька. Так-то. А не вилять.


----------



## carsten

morzh said:


> Ну-ну....Паустовский, умерший в 1968г, или Чосер/Шекспир.
> 
> Самому не смешно?


Почему мне должно быть смешно? Поясните.


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> Почему мне должно быть смешно? Поясните.



Я там вверху дописал - пояснил.

Мне вот смешно.


----------



## carsten

> Скажите уж честно - ну не знал я такого оборота - теперь буду


Стыдиться здесь нечего (как и нечем хвалиться) - есть такая штука, как идиолект, и ей подвержен как я, так и вы. Если вы вычитали где-то в классической литературе оборот и считаете его широко используемым (ну как же, я, пуп земли, его использую!), его не обязаны знать другие. Действует и обратное.

Я не спорю, а описываю язык, который знаю, слышу. Мне нечего больше добавить.


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> Стыдиться здесь нечего (как и нечем хвалиться) - есть такая штука, как идиолект, и ей подвержен как я, так и вы. Если вы вычитали где-то оборот, его не обязаны знать другие. Действует и обратное.
> 
> Я не спорю, а описываю язык, который знаю, слышу. Мне нечего больше добавить.



Ну причем здесь идиолект! Зачем бросаться учеными словами?!

Как может выражение, используемое достаточно многими людьми (я только в Гугле нашел 5,200 ссылок на именно эту форму сочетания слов, взяв его в кавычки), в том числе советским классиком, и российским актером, быть идиолектом?
При том, что оно даже не пословица, и не самый популярный оборот вроде "назвался груздем", (которое дает 42,000 попаданий, при его огромной популярности).

Мне тоже нечего больше сказать. Если "много и трудно работать" - это либо ужасно звучащий плохой русский, либо слишком выспренне звучащее классическое выражение (Вы уж определитесь, все же, с тем, что именно), да еще, впридачу ко всему, идиолект - что же тут добавишь-то.....ничего и не добавишь.


----------



## carsten

> Зачем бросаться учеными словами?!


Ну вот вам это слово учёное, а для меня "много и трудно работать" - неуместная фраза.



> Как может выражение, используемое достаточно многими людьми (я только в  Гугле нашел 5,200 ссылок на именно эту форму сочетания слов, взяв его в  кавычки), в том числе советским классиком, и российским актером, быть  идиолектом?


Может, если вы узнаете, что такое идиолект.


----------



## Wertis

morzh said:


> Товарищи, вы много и трудно работали. / вы много трудились / вы хорошо потрудились.



The heated argument in this thread really makes me laugh and smile. Not because it's stupid and is devoid of any sense, but because I don't really see the reason why we should discuss this in such a detailed way. I confirm that "Товарищи, вы много и трудно работали" isn't used in Russian any more. I mean not the phrase itself but the word "трудно" before "работали". When we put this verb here it really looks very strange because my ear doesn't perceive it. Of course what you want to say is clear to everyone knowing the language, but this fact doesn't mean we can really say so. Instead I can suggest as follows:

Товарищи, вы много и тяжело работали
Товарищи, вы много и усердно работали
Товарищи, вы много и напряженно работали

and probably some other options. The meanings are different, but I gave a number of sentences sounding natural in contemporary Russian. Both formal and colloquial.

I'm not an expert in Russian grammar and I admit that you could have seen this phrase somewhere. In literature or on the Internet. By the way the Internet really contains lots of links at "трудно работать": http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=много+и+трудно+работать&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
However my opinion is unshakeable. I wouldn't say so. 

Notice that if change the word order and hence the meaning the phrase will be OK:

Работать трудно (To work is hard / It's hard to work)
Много работать трудно (To work much is hard / It's hard to work much).

Probably other people will add new viewpoints about this question.


----------

